# How much do I charge for this job??



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got a call about some field mowing. I use both my tractors and a 8' & 15' rotary cutters to mow fields. Went out to meet customer. Nice older gentleman. Beautiful place. Old money. They inseminate mares, produce foals, sell them.
So he asks me if I would cut his 50 acres with HIS tractor and mower. I'm responsible for greasing, fueling, but not anything other than routine daily maintenance. Now before you say "no way", let me tell you he has a really nice cab Kubota M9540 32 speed and a nice bush hog 2715 legend. Tractor looks like new. Mower might be 3 years old. Terrain is moderate rolling. 4 big paddocks. No weedwacking fences or lawns. Field mowing ONLY. They are to be cut when grass is ~12" tall before it goes to seed or before moldy clipping piles become an issue.

So here's the questions:
1. Would you do the job?
If yes,
2. What would you charge for 50 acres using a nice rig supplied by owner?

One other thing: On the way out, I saw a couple stable ***** x-raying a mare with the vet and owner's wife. I said hello. They asked me what I was there for. I told them I'm trying to estimate how long it takes to mow the fields. I was surprised when the wife said "it took the previous guy a day and a half".

So IF she were right (and not trying to "underestimate" the length of time to get a cheaper quote) that would be 12 hours.
Could you cut 50 acres with a 15' bat in 12 hours? Think it's possible?
I dont. Maybe she meant 1.5 days but the days were 12 hours long? lol
I guessed 15-17 hours.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I've "clipped" 18 acres with a 9'9" discbine in just a touch over 3 hours. You would be going slower because your in thicker grass but unless you have really cut up fields I don't see why you couldn't do it in 12 myself, depends a lot on travel speed obviously. Seeing as how I have to pay all my taxes and crap myself, I'd probably be at around $30/hr labor. Call it high but hey if you can't charge enough to earn in the range of 40K a year in 2000 hrs. then you might as well do something with less headaches.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was thinking more like $35 +


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I was thinking more like $35 +


I think your on the right track.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is not everyone you can put in a nice tractor and feel confident they are good operators. He is not simply paying for labor. He is paying for knowledge and peace of mind.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

How long would you guestimate it to take with your equipment? What would you charge for that, minus what you figure it would cost in _your_ fuel & equipment costs, = your 'wages' using your equipment. Start from there?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

35hr is fair to me......I wouldn't want to do it for less, unless I was cutting it more regular, gonna have to go fairly slow in 12" grass.....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

You have already been there once. Ask for $50/hr, the worst that can happen is they say no. If it was a really great deal the last guy would likely still be doing it. Your time is worth wages and a profit on top.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I think I would only do this job by the hour.You pick what hourly rate to charge. I know horse owners and they can be very particular at times, and rightly so at times. My guess is he wants one of two things, He wants the job done cheap, if so you probably do not need to be involed. 2nd, he probably wants the job done a certain way and others have not been able to achieve this . Better for you to be able to do the best job he wants at a fair price to both.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In all honesty, I'd like to make $40, $35 is barely acceptable.
Really the bigger issue is will this guy be calling me to "come get my fields cut NOW!!" while I'm in the middle of baling hay??

If I was using my M126 and 15' Batwing, I'd charge about $80/hour. Thats about $1,000-$1,100 per cut for 50 acres assuming it'll take 13-14 hours. Using his equipment at $40/hour, that would be about $560.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> If I was using my M126 and 15' Batwing, I'd charge about $80/hour. Thats about $1,000-$1,100 per cut


Question is, how much of that 1,000-$1,100 will you burn up as diesel, oil, hydro. oil, filters, tires, grease, general wear/tear, transport, etc.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I was thinking more like $35 +


I agree.	But, if he's hesistant to agree to an hourly rate, you might use a strategy I've used successfully a number of times: I quote an hourly rate, not to exceed total $....., then I try to come in significantly lower. Protects me and the customer, and gives them a good, warm, fuzzy feeling when I deliver in a way that exceeds their expectations.

12 hours for 50 acres using a 15' 2715 seems a touch slow, unless it's really rough ground. I mow with a 2615 at about 8-10 ac/hour.

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would get an understanding that he is to call you a few days ahead of time to let you know that the field is about ready to mow that ways you can work it into your schedule. I would also let him know that if you are putting up hay on the day he wants it done that the hay comes first and you will mow for him as soon as you get done.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I told him $38/ hr not to exceed $525. Made him aware of the haying situation I'm in. Thanks for the advice, we'll see what happens.


----------

